# Big ask.....



## mach1.9pants (Jul 25, 2010)

..but I guess I'd be dreaming to see the 4E version monster stat blocks and damage updated as per MM3/July update?


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Jul 25, 2010)

I would guess yes... but perhaps the yet to be published 4e versions will have the updated damage?


----------



## Amphimir Míriel (Jul 26, 2010)

*Count me in*

How about making a community effort?

Here's my contribution:


Monster XML inside the spoilerblock:
[SBLOCK]
	
	



```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>

<Monster xsi:type="Monster" xmlns:loader="http://www.wizards.com/listloader" xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance">

  <AbilityScores>

    <Values>

      <AbilityScoreNumber xsi:type="AbilityScoreNumber" FinalValue="15">

        <AdjustmentID>High</AdjustmentID>

        <Name>Constitution</Name>

        <ID>AB2</ID>

        <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

          <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

          <Value>1</Value>

          <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

        </DefaultBonus>

      </AbilityScoreNumber>

      <AbilityScoreNumber xsi:type="AbilityScoreNumber" FinalValue="17">

        <Name>Strength</Name>

        <ID>AB1</ID>

        <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

          <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

          <Value>0</Value>

          <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

        </DefaultBonus>

      </AbilityScoreNumber>

      <AbilityScoreNumber xsi:type="AbilityScoreNumber" FinalValue="13">

        <Name>Dexterity</Name>

        <ID>AB3</ID>

        <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

          <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

          <Value>2</Value>

          <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

        </DefaultBonus>

      </AbilityScoreNumber>

      <AbilityScoreNumber xsi:type="AbilityScoreNumber" FinalValue="12">

        <Name>Intelligence</Name>

        <ID>AB4</ID>

        <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

          <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

          <Value>1</Value>

          <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

        </DefaultBonus>

      </AbilityScoreNumber>

      <AbilityScoreNumber xsi:type="AbilityScoreNumber" FinalValue="14">

        <Name>Wisdom</Name>

        <ID>AB5</ID>

        <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

          <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

          <Value>3</Value>

          <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

        </DefaultBonus>

      </AbilityScoreNumber>

      <AbilityScoreNumber xsi:type="AbilityScoreNumber" FinalValue="12">

        <Name>Charisma</Name>

        <ID>AB6</ID>

        <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

          <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

          <Value>1</Value>

          <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

        </DefaultBonus>

      </AbilityScoreNumber>

    </Values>

  </AbilityScores>

  <Defenses>

    <Values>

      <SimpleAdjustableNumber xsi:type="SimpleAdjustableNumber" FinalValue="22">

        <AdjustmentID>High</AdjustmentID>

        <Name>AC</Name>

        <ID>DE5</ID>

        <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

          <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

          <Value>0</Value>

          <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

        </DefaultBonus>

      </SimpleAdjustableNumber>

      <SimpleAdjustableNumber xsi:type="SimpleAdjustableNumber" FinalValue="19">

        <AdjustmentID>High</AdjustmentID>

        <Name>Fortitude</Name>

        <ID>DE1</ID>

        <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

          <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

          <Value>0</Value>

          <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

        </DefaultBonus>

      </SimpleAdjustableNumber>

      <SimpleAdjustableNumber xsi:type="SimpleAdjustableNumber" FinalValue="14">

        <Name>Reflex</Name>

        <ID>DE2</ID>

        <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

          <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

          <Value>0</Value>

          <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

        </DefaultBonus>

      </SimpleAdjustableNumber>

      <SimpleAdjustableNumber xsi:type="SimpleAdjustableNumber" FinalValue="12">

        <AdjustmentID>Low</AdjustmentID>

        <Name>Will</Name>

        <ID>DE3</ID>

        <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

          <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

          <Value>0</Value>

          <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

        </DefaultBonus>

      </SimpleAdjustableNumber>

    </Values>

  </Defenses>

  <AttackBonuses>

    <Values>

      <CalculatedNumber FinalValue="10">

        <Name>Attack vs. AC</Name>

        <ID>ADE5</ID>

        <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

          <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

          <Value>0</Value>

          <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

        </DefaultBonus>

      </CalculatedNumber>

      <CalculatedNumber FinalValue="8">

        <Name>Attack vs. Fortitude</Name>

        <ID>ADE1</ID>

        <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

          <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

          <Value>0</Value>

          <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

        </DefaultBonus>

      </CalculatedNumber>

      <CalculatedNumber FinalValue="8">

        <Name>Attack vs. Reflex</Name>

        <ID>ADE2</ID>

        <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

          <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

          <Value>0</Value>

          <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

        </DefaultBonus>

      </CalculatedNumber>

      <CalculatedNumber FinalValue="8">

        <Name>Attack vs. Will</Name>

        <ID>ADE3</ID>

        <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

          <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

          <Value>0</Value>

          <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

        </DefaultBonus>

      </CalculatedNumber>

      <CalculatedNumber FinalValue="8">

        <Name>Attack vs. Any</Name>

        <ID>ADE4</ID>

        <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

          <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

          <Value>0</Value>

          <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

        </DefaultBonus>

      </CalculatedNumber>

    </Values>

  </AttackBonuses>

  <Skills>

    <Values>

      <SkillNumber xsi:type="SkillNumber" FinalValue="3">

        <Trained>false</Trained>

        <Name>Perception</Name>

        <ID>SK17</ID>

        <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

          <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

          <Value>0</Value>

          <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

        </DefaultBonus>

      </SkillNumber>

      <SkillNumber xsi:type="SkillNumber" FinalValue="2">

        <Trained>false</Trained>

        <Name>Acrobatics</Name>

        <ID>SK1</ID>

        <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

          <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

          <Value>0</Value>

          <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

        </DefaultBonus>

      </SkillNumber>

      <SkillNumber xsi:type="SkillNumber" FinalValue="2">

        <Trained>false</Trained>

        <Name>Arcana</Name>

        <ID>SK2</ID>

        <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

          <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

          <Value>0</Value>

          <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

        </DefaultBonus>

      </SkillNumber>

      <SkillNumber xsi:type="SkillNumber" FinalValue="9">

        <Trained>true</Trained>

        <Name>Athletics</Name>

        <ID>SK27</ID>

        <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

          <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

          <Value>0</Value>

          <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

        </DefaultBonus>

      </SkillNumber>

      <SkillNumber xsi:type="SkillNumber" FinalValue="2">

        <Trained>false</Trained>

        <Name>Bluff</Name>

        <ID>SK3</ID>

        <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

          <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

          <Value>0</Value>

          <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

        </DefaultBonus>

      </SkillNumber>

      <SkillNumber xsi:type="SkillNumber" FinalValue="2">

        <Trained>false</Trained>

        <Name>Diplomacy</Name>

        <ID>SK6</ID>

        <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

          <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

          <Value>0</Value>

          <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

        </DefaultBonus>

      </SkillNumber>

      <SkillNumber xsi:type="SkillNumber" FinalValue="3">

        <Trained>false</Trained>

        <Name>Dungeoneering</Name>

        <ID>SK7</ID>

        <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

          <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

          <Value>0</Value>

          <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

        </DefaultBonus>

      </SkillNumber>

      <SkillNumber xsi:type="SkillNumber" FinalValue="3">

        <Trained>false</Trained>

        <Name>Endurance</Name>

        <ID>SK8</ID>

        <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

          <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

          <Value>0</Value>

          <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

        </DefaultBonus>

      </SkillNumber>

      <SkillNumber xsi:type="SkillNumber" FinalValue="3">

        <Trained>false</Trained>

        <Name>Heal</Name>

        <ID>SK9</ID>

        <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

          <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

          <Value>0</Value>

          <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

        </DefaultBonus>

      </SkillNumber>

      <SkillNumber xsi:type="SkillNumber" FinalValue="2">

        <Trained>false</Trained>

        <Name>History</Name>

        <ID>SK11</ID>

        <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

          <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

          <Value>0</Value>

          <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

        </DefaultBonus>

      </SkillNumber>

      <SkillNumber xsi:type="SkillNumber" FinalValue="3">

        <Trained>false</Trained>

        <Name>Insight</Name>

        <ID>SK13</ID>

        <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

          <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

          <Value>0</Value>

          <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

        </DefaultBonus>

      </SkillNumber>

      <SkillNumber xsi:type="SkillNumber" FinalValue="7">

        <Trained>true</Trained>

        <Name>Intimidate</Name>

        <ID>SK14</ID>

        <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

          <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

          <Value>0</Value>

          <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

        </DefaultBonus>

      </SkillNumber>

      <SkillNumber xsi:type="SkillNumber" FinalValue="3">

        <Trained>false</Trained>

        <Name>Nature</Name>

        <ID>SK16</ID>

        <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

          <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

          <Value>0</Value>

          <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

        </DefaultBonus>

      </SkillNumber>

      <SkillNumber xsi:type="SkillNumber" FinalValue="2">

        <Trained>false</Trained>

        <Name>Religion</Name>

        <ID>SK18</ID>

        <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

          <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

          <Value>0</Value>

          <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

        </DefaultBonus>

      </SkillNumber>

      <SkillNumber xsi:type="SkillNumber" FinalValue="2">

        <Trained>false</Trained>

        <Name>Stealth</Name>

        <ID>SK20</ID>

        <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

          <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

          <Value>0</Value>

          <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

        </DefaultBonus>

      </SkillNumber>

      <SkillNumber xsi:type="SkillNumber" FinalValue="2">

        <Trained>false</Trained>

        <Name>Streetwise</Name>

        <ID>SK21</ID>

        <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

          <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

          <Value>0</Value>

          <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

        </DefaultBonus>

      </SkillNumber>

      <SkillNumber xsi:type="SkillNumber" FinalValue="2">

        <Trained>false</Trained>

        <Name>Thievery</Name>

        <ID>SK23</ID>

        <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

          <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

          <Value>0</Value>

          <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

        </DefaultBonus>

      </SkillNumber>

    </Values>

  </Skills>

  <Size id="3">

    <ReferencedObject>

      <ID>3</ID>

      <Name>Medium</Name>

    </ReferencedObject>

  </Size>

  <Origin id="6">

    <ReferencedObject>

      <ID>6</ID>

      <Name>Natural</Name>

      <Description>Natural creatures are native to the natural world.</Description>

    </ReferencedObject>

  </Origin>

  <Type id="39">

    <ReferencedObject>

      <ID>39</ID>

      <Name>Humanoid</Name>

      <Description>Humanoid creatures vary greatly in how much they resemble humans. Most are bipedal. They include humans as well as monstrous humanoids such as yuan-ti.</Description>

    </ReferencedObject>

  </Type>

  <IsLeader>false</IsLeader>

  <GroupRole id="GR4">

    <ReferencedObject>

      <Name>Solo</Name>

    </ReferencedObject>

  </GroupRole>

  <Items />

  <Languages>

    <ObjectReference id="1">

      <ReferencedObject>

        <ID>1</ID>

        <Name>Common</Name>

        <Description>Common is a debased form of Supernal, in the way that humans and halflings heard the first language.</Description>

      </ReferencedObject>

    </ObjectReference>

    <ObjectReference id="19">

      <ReferencedObject>

        <ID>19</ID>

        <Name>Giant</Name>

        <Description>The titans and giants adopted a debased version of Primordial for their own tongue.</Description>

      </ReferencedObject>

    </ObjectReference>

  </Languages>

  <Alignment id="4">

    <ReferencedObject>

      <ID>4</ID>

      <Name>Evil</Name>

    </ReferencedObject>

  </Alignment>

  <Senses />

  <Regeneration FinalValue="0">

    <Name>Regeneration</Name>

    <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

      <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

      <Value>0</Value>

      <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

    </DefaultBonus>

  </Regeneration>

  <Keywords />

  <Powers>

    <MonsterPower xsi:type="MonsterPower">

      <Action>Standard</Action>

      <Usage>At-Will</Usage>

      <Attacks>

        <MonsterAttack>

          <Hit>

            <Name>Hit</Name>

            <Aftereffects />

            <Sustains />

            <Damage>

              <AverageDamage FinalValue="10">

                <Type>Normal</Type>

                <Modifier>Medium</Modifier>

                <Name>AverageDamage</Name>

                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

                  <Value>0</Value>

                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

                </DefaultBonus>

              </AverageDamage>

              <DiceQuantity>1</DiceQuantity>

              <DamageConstant FinalValue="4.5">

                <Name>DamageConstant</Name>

                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

                  <Value>0</Value>

                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

                </DefaultBonus>

              </DamageConstant>

              <DiceSides>10</DiceSides>

              <Expression>1d10 + 5</Expression>

            </Damage>

            <Attacks />

            <FailedSavingThrows />

          </Hit>

          <Miss>

            <Name>Miss</Name>

            <Aftereffects />

            <Sustains />

            <Damage>

              <AverageDamage FinalValue="1">

                <Type>None</Type>

                <Modifier>Medium</Modifier>

                <Name>AverageDamage</Name>

                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

                  <Value>0</Value>

                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

                </DefaultBonus>

              </AverageDamage>

              <DiceQuantity>2</DiceQuantity>

              <DamageConstant FinalValue="0.5">

                <Name>DamageConstant</Name>

                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

                  <Value>0</Value>

                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

                </DefaultBonus>

              </DamageConstant>

              <DiceSides>0</DiceSides>

            </Damage>

            <Attacks />

            <FailedSavingThrows />

          </Miss>

          <Effect>

            <Name>Effect</Name>

            <Aftereffects />

            <Sustains />

            <Damage>

              <AverageDamage FinalValue="1">

                <Type>None</Type>

                <Modifier>Medium</Modifier>

                <Name>AverageDamage</Name>

                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

                  <Value>0</Value>

                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

                </DefaultBonus>

              </AverageDamage>

              <DiceQuantity>2</DiceQuantity>

              <DamageConstant FinalValue="0.5">

                <Name>DamageConstant</Name>

                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

                  <Value>0</Value>

                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

                </DefaultBonus>

              </DamageConstant>

              <DiceSides>0</DiceSides>

            </Damage>

            <Attacks />

            <FailedSavingThrows />

          </Effect>

          <AttackBonuses>

            <MonsterPowerAttackNumber FinalValue="10">

              <Defense id="ADE5">

                <ReferencedObject>

                  <DefenseName>AC</DefenseName>

                  <ID>ADE5</ID>

                  <RoundToNearest>true</RoundToNearest>

                  <Name>Attack vs. AC</Name>

                </ReferencedObject>

              </Defense>

              <Name>AttackBonus</Name>

              <ID>AttackBonus</ID>

              <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

                <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

                <Value>0</Value>

                <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

              </DefaultBonus>

            </MonsterPowerAttackNumber>

          </AttackBonuses>

        </MonsterAttack>

      </Attacks>

      <Name>Battleaxe</Name>

      <Type>Melee</Type>

      <IsBasic>true</IsBasic>

      <Keywords>

        <ObjectReference id="89">

          <ReferencedObject>

            <ID>89</ID>

            <Name>Weapon</Name>

            <Description>The weapon keyword identifies a power that is used with a weapon, including an improvised weapon such as an unarmed strike. The range and the damage of a weapon power is usually determined by the weapon you use with it. A [W] in a power’s damage expression stands for your weapon’s damage dice.



If you use a weapon power with a weapon with which you have proficiency, you add the weapon’s proficiency bonus to the attack rolls of that power. Your class and feats determine your weapon proficiencies.



Magic Weapons: If you use a weapon power with a magic weapon, you can add the magic weapon’s enhancement bonus to the power’s attack rolls and damage rolls.



Using an Implement as a Weapon: Most implements cannot be used as weapons. However, a few implements, like staffs, are expressly usable as both implements and weapons. When you wield such an implement as a weapon, you follow the normal rules for using a weapon.

When you use a magic version of the implement as a weapon, you can use the magic implement’s enhancement bonus and critical hit effects. To use its properties and powers, you must be able to wield it as an implement (see “Implement” above). Also, some magic implements have properties and powers that are worded in such a way that they work only with implement attacks.</Description>

          </ReferencedObject>

        </ObjectReference>

      </Keywords>

      <Tier>0</Tier>

      <TemplateID>e047160e-a7e5-4d87-a3d4-68c4ae6cab2a</TemplateID>

    </MonsterPower>

    <MonsterPower xsi:type="MonsterPower">

      <Action>Standard</Action>

      <Usage>At-Will</Usage>

      <Attacks>

        <MonsterAttack>

          <Range>5 / 10</Range>

          <Hit>

            <Name>Hit</Name>

            <Aftereffects />

            <Sustains />

            <Damage>

              <AverageDamage FinalValue="8">

                <Type>Normal</Type>

                <Modifier>High</Modifier>

                <Name>AverageDamage</Name>

                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

                  <Value>-3.5</Value>

                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

                </DefaultBonus>

              </AverageDamage>

              <DiceQuantity>1</DiceQuantity>

              <DamageConstant FinalValue="4.5">

                <Name>DamageConstant</Name>

                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

                  <Value>0.5</Value>

                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

                </DefaultBonus>

              </DamageConstant>

              <DiceSides>6</DiceSides>

              <Expression>1d6 + 5</Expression>

            </Damage>

            <Attacks />

            <FailedSavingThrows />

          </Hit>

          <Miss>

            <Name>Miss</Name>

            <Aftereffects />

            <Sustains />

            <Damage>

              <AverageDamage FinalValue="1">

                <Type>None</Type>

                <Modifier>Medium</Modifier>

                <Name>AverageDamage</Name>

                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

                  <Value>0</Value>

                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

                </DefaultBonus>

              </AverageDamage>

              <DiceQuantity>2</DiceQuantity>

              <DamageConstant FinalValue="0.5">

                <Name>DamageConstant</Name>

                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

                  <Value>0</Value>

                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

                </DefaultBonus>

              </DamageConstant>

              <DiceSides>0</DiceSides>

            </Damage>

            <Attacks />

            <FailedSavingThrows />

          </Miss>

          <Effect>

            <Name>Effect</Name>

            <Aftereffects />

            <Sustains />

            <Damage>

              <AverageDamage FinalValue="1">

                <Type>None</Type>

                <Modifier>Medium</Modifier>

                <Name>AverageDamage</Name>

                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

                  <Value>0</Value>

                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

                </DefaultBonus>

              </AverageDamage>

              <DiceQuantity>2</DiceQuantity>

              <DamageConstant FinalValue="0.5">

                <Name>DamageConstant</Name>

                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

                  <Value>0</Value>

                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

                </DefaultBonus>

              </DamageConstant>

              <DiceSides>0</DiceSides>

            </Damage>

            <Attacks />

            <FailedSavingThrows />

          </Effect>

          <AttackBonuses>

            <MonsterPowerAttackNumber FinalValue="10">

              <Defense id="ADE5">

                <ReferencedObject>

                  <DefenseName>AC</DefenseName>

                  <ID>ADE5</ID>

                  <RoundToNearest>true</RoundToNearest>

                  <Name>Attack vs. AC</Name>

                </ReferencedObject>

              </Defense>

              <Name>AttackBonus</Name>

              <ID>AttackBonus</ID>

              <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

                <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

                <Value>0</Value>

                <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

              </DefaultBonus>

            </MonsterPowerAttackNumber>

          </AttackBonuses>

        </MonsterAttack>

      </Attacks>

      <Name>Handaxe</Name>

      <Type>Ranged</Type>

      <IsBasic>true</IsBasic>

      <Keywords>

        <ObjectReference id="89">

          <ReferencedObject>

            <ID>89</ID>

            <Name>Weapon</Name>

            <Description>The weapon keyword identifies a power that is used with a weapon, including an improvised weapon such as an unarmed strike. The range and the damage of a weapon power is usually determined by the weapon you use with it. A [W] in a power’s damage expression stands for your weapon’s damage dice.



If you use a weapon power with a weapon with which you have proficiency, you add the weapon’s proficiency bonus to the attack rolls of that power. Your class and feats determine your weapon proficiencies.



Magic Weapons: If you use a weapon power with a magic weapon, you can add the magic weapon’s enhancement bonus to the power’s attack rolls and damage rolls.



Using an Implement as a Weapon: Most implements cannot be used as weapons. However, a few implements, like staffs, are expressly usable as both implements and weapons. When you wield such an implement as a weapon, you follow the normal rules for using a weapon.

When you use a magic version of the implement as a weapon, you can use the magic implement’s enhancement bonus and critical hit effects. To use its properties and powers, you must be able to wield it as an implement (see “Implement” above). Also, some magic implements have properties and powers that are worded in such a way that they work only with implement attacks.</Description>

          </ReferencedObject>

        </ObjectReference>

      </Keywords>

      <Tier>0</Tier>

      <TemplateID>e047160e-a7e5-4d87-a3d4-68c4ae6cab2a</TemplateID>

    </MonsterPower>

    <MonsterPower xsi:type="MonsterPower">

      <Action>Standard</Action>

      <Usage>At-Will</Usage>

      <Attacks>

        <MonsterAttack>

          <Description>Flaganus makes two Battleaxe attacks</Description>

          <Hit>

            <Name>Hit</Name>

            <Aftereffects />

            <Sustains />

            <Damage>

              <AverageDamage FinalValue="10">

                <Type>Normal</Type>

                <Modifier>Medium</Modifier>

                <Name>AverageDamage</Name>

                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

                  <Value>0</Value>

                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

                </DefaultBonus>

              </AverageDamage>

              <DiceQuantity>0</DiceQuantity>

              <DamageConstant FinalValue="3.75">

                <Name>DamageConstant</Name>

                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

                  <Value>0</Value>

                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

                </DefaultBonus>

              </DamageConstant>

              <DiceSides>10</DiceSides>

              <Expression>1d10 + 5</Expression>

            </Damage>

            <Attacks />

            <FailedSavingThrows />

          </Hit>

          <Miss>

            <Name>Miss</Name>

            <Aftereffects />

            <Sustains />

            <Damage>

              <AverageDamage FinalValue="1">

                <Type>None</Type>

                <Modifier>Medium</Modifier>

                <Name>AverageDamage</Name>

                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

                  <Value>0</Value>

                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

                </DefaultBonus>

              </AverageDamage>

              <DiceQuantity>0</DiceQuantity>

              <DamageConstant FinalValue="3.75">

                <Name>DamageConstant</Name>

                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

                  <Value>0</Value>

                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

                </DefaultBonus>

              </DamageConstant>

              <DiceSides>0</DiceSides>

            </Damage>

            <Attacks />

            <FailedSavingThrows />

          </Miss>

          <Effect>

            <Name>Effect</Name>

            <Aftereffects />

            <Sustains />

            <Damage>

              <AverageDamage FinalValue="1">

                <Type>None</Type>

                <Modifier>Medium</Modifier>

                <Name>AverageDamage</Name>

                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

                  <Value>0</Value>

                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

                </DefaultBonus>

              </AverageDamage>

              <DiceQuantity>2</DiceQuantity>

              <DamageConstant FinalValue="0.5">

                <Name>DamageConstant</Name>

                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

                  <Value>0</Value>

                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

                </DefaultBonus>

              </DamageConstant>

              <DiceSides>0</DiceSides>

            </Damage>

            <Attacks />

            <FailedSavingThrows />

          </Effect>

          <AttackBonuses />

        </MonsterAttack>

      </Attacks>

      <Name>Double Attack</Name>

      <Type>Melee</Type>

      <IsBasic>false</IsBasic>

      <Keywords>

        <ObjectReference id="89">

          <ReferencedObject>

            <ID>89</ID>

            <Name>Weapon</Name>

            <Description>The weapon keyword identifies a power that is used with a weapon, including an improvised weapon such as an unarmed strike. The range and the damage of a weapon power is usually determined by the weapon you use with it. A [W] in a power’s damage expression stands for your weapon’s damage dice.



If you use a weapon power with a weapon with which you have proficiency, you add the weapon’s proficiency bonus to the attack rolls of that power. Your class and feats determine your weapon proficiencies.



Magic Weapons: If you use a weapon power with a magic weapon, you can add the magic weapon’s enhancement bonus to the power’s attack rolls and damage rolls.



Using an Implement as a Weapon: Most implements cannot be used as weapons. However, a few implements, like staffs, are expressly usable as both implements and weapons. When you wield such an implement as a weapon, you follow the normal rules for using a weapon.

When you use a magic version of the implement as a weapon, you can use the magic implement’s enhancement bonus and critical hit effects. To use its properties and powers, you must be able to wield it as an implement (see “Implement” above). Also, some magic implements have properties and powers that are worded in such a way that they work only with implement attacks.</Description>

          </ReferencedObject>

        </ObjectReference>

      </Keywords>

      <Tier>0</Tier>

      <TemplateID>e047160e-a7e5-4d87-a3d4-68c4ae6cab2a</TemplateID>

    </MonsterPower>

    <MonsterPower xsi:type="MonsterPower">

      <Action>Standard</Action>

      <Usage>Recharge</Usage>

      <Attacks>

        <MonsterAttack>

          <Hit>

            <Name>Hit</Name>

            <Aftereffects>

              <MonsterAttackEntry>

                <Name>Aftereffect</Name>

                <Aftereffects />

                <Sustains />

                <Damage>

                  <AverageDamage FinalValue="1">

                    <Type>None</Type>

                    <Modifier>Medium</Modifier>

                    <Name>AverageDamage</Name>

                    <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

                      <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

                      <Value>0</Value>

                      <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

                    </DefaultBonus>

                  </AverageDamage>

                  <DiceQuantity>2</DiceQuantity>

                  <DamageConstant FinalValue="0.5">

                    <Name>DamageConstant</Name>

                    <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

                      <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

                      <Value>0</Value>

                      <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

                    </DefaultBonus>

                  </DamageConstant>

                  <DiceSides>0</DiceSides>

                </Damage>

                <Description>target is stunned until the end of Flaganus' next turn</Description>

                <Attacks />

                <FailedSavingThrows />

              </MonsterAttackEntry>

            </Aftereffects>

            <Sustains />

            <Damage>

              <AverageDamage FinalValue="19">

                <Type>Limited Use</Type>

                <Modifier>High</Modifier>

                <Name>AverageDamage</Name>

                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

                  <Value>0</Value>

                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

                </DefaultBonus>

              </AverageDamage>

              <DiceQuantity>3</DiceQuantity>

              <DamageConstant FinalValue="2.5">

                <Name>DamageConstant</Name>

                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

                  <Value>0</Value>

                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

                </DefaultBonus>

              </DamageConstant>

              <DiceSides>10</DiceSides>

              <Expression>3d10 + 3</Expression>

            </Damage>

            <Attacks />

            <FailedSavingThrows />

          </Hit>

          <Miss>

            <Name>Miss</Name>

            <Aftereffects />

            <Sustains />

            <Damage>

              <AverageDamage FinalValue="1">

                <Type>None</Type>

                <Modifier>Medium</Modifier>

                <Name>AverageDamage</Name>

                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

                  <Value>0</Value>

                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

                </DefaultBonus>

              </AverageDamage>

              <DiceQuantity>2</DiceQuantity>

              <DamageConstant FinalValue="0.5">

                <Name>DamageConstant</Name>

                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

                  <Value>0</Value>

                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

                </DefaultBonus>

              </DamageConstant>

              <DiceSides>0</DiceSides>

            </Damage>

            <Attacks />

            <FailedSavingThrows />

          </Miss>

          <Effect>

            <Name>Effect</Name>

            <Aftereffects />

            <Sustains />

            <Damage>

              <AverageDamage FinalValue="1">

                <Type>None</Type>

                <Modifier>Medium</Modifier>

                <Name>AverageDamage</Name>

                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

                  <Value>0</Value>

                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

                </DefaultBonus>

              </AverageDamage>

              <DiceQuantity>2</DiceQuantity>

              <DamageConstant FinalValue="0.5">

                <Name>DamageConstant</Name>

                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

                  <Value>0</Value>

                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

                </DefaultBonus>

              </DamageConstant>

              <DiceSides>0</DiceSides>

            </Damage>

            <Attacks />

            <FailedSavingThrows />

          </Effect>

          <AttackBonuses>

            <MonsterPowerAttackNumber FinalValue="10">

              <Defense id="ADE5">

                <ReferencedObject>

                  <DefenseName>AC</DefenseName>

                  <ID>ADE5</ID>

                  <RoundToNearest>true</RoundToNearest>

                  <Name>Attack vs. AC</Name>

                </ReferencedObject>

              </Defense>

              <Name>AttackBonus</Name>

              <ID>AttackBonus</ID>

              <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

                <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

                <Value>0</Value>

                <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

              </DefaultBonus>

            </MonsterPowerAttackNumber>

          </AttackBonuses>

        </MonsterAttack>

      </Attacks>

      <Name>Concentrated Force</Name>

      <Type>None</Type>

      <IsBasic>false</IsBasic>

      <Keywords>

        <ObjectReference id="89">

          <ReferencedObject>

            <ID>89</ID>

            <Name>Weapon</Name>

            <Description>The weapon keyword identifies a power that is used with a weapon, including an improvised weapon such as an unarmed strike. The range and the damage of a weapon power is usually determined by the weapon you use with it. A [W] in a power’s damage expression stands for your weapon’s damage dice.



If you use a weapon power with a weapon with which you have proficiency, you add the weapon’s proficiency bonus to the attack rolls of that power. Your class and feats determine your weapon proficiencies.



Magic Weapons: If you use a weapon power with a magic weapon, you can add the magic weapon’s enhancement bonus to the power’s attack rolls and damage rolls.



Using an Implement as a Weapon: Most implements cannot be used as weapons. However, a few implements, like staffs, are expressly usable as both implements and weapons. When you wield such an implement as a weapon, you follow the normal rules for using a weapon.

When you use a magic version of the implement as a weapon, you can use the magic implement’s enhancement bonus and critical hit effects. To use its properties and powers, you must be able to wield it as an implement (see “Implement” above). Also, some magic implements have properties and powers that are worded in such a way that they work only with implement attacks.</Description>

          </ReferencedObject>

        </ObjectReference>

      </Keywords>

      <Tier>0</Tier>

      <TemplateID>e047160e-a7e5-4d87-a3d4-68c4ae6cab2a</TemplateID>

    </MonsterPower>

    <MonsterPower xsi:type="MonsterPower">

      <Action>Standard</Action>

      <Usage>Recharge</Usage>

      <Attacks>

        <MonsterAttack>

          <Range>Close Burst 1</Range>

          <Targets>Enemies in Burst</Targets>

          <Hit>

            <Name>Hit</Name>

            <Aftereffects>

              <MonsterAttackEntry>

                <Name>Aftereffect</Name>

                <Aftereffects />

                <Sustains />

                <Damage>

                  <AverageDamage FinalValue="1">

                    <Type>None</Type>

                    <Modifier>Medium</Modifier>

                    <Name>AverageDamage</Name>

                    <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

                      <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

                      <Value>0</Value>

                      <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

                    </DefaultBonus>

                  </AverageDamage>

                  <DiceQuantity>2</DiceQuantity>

                  <DamageConstant FinalValue="0.5">

                    <Name>DamageConstant</Name>

                    <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

                      <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

                      <Value>0</Value>

                      <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

                    </DefaultBonus>

                  </DamageConstant>

                  <DiceSides>0</DiceSides>

                </Damage>

                <Description>target is pushed 1 square and knocked prone</Description>

                <Attacks />

                <FailedSavingThrows />

              </MonsterAttackEntry>

            </Aftereffects>

            <Sustains />

            <Damage>

              <AverageDamage FinalValue="10">

                <Type>Normal</Type>

                <Modifier>Medium</Modifier>

                <Name>AverageDamage</Name>

                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

                  <Value>0.5</Value>

                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

                </DefaultBonus>

              </AverageDamage>

              <DiceQuantity>1</DiceQuantity>

              <DamageConstant FinalValue="4.5">

                <Name>DamageConstant</Name>

                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

                  <Value>0.5</Value>

                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

                </DefaultBonus>

              </DamageConstant>

              <DiceSides>10</DiceSides>

              <Expression>1d10 + 5</Expression>

            </Damage>

            <Attacks />

            <FailedSavingThrows />

          </Hit>

          <Miss>

            <Name>Miss</Name>

            <Aftereffects />

            <Sustains />

            <Damage>

              <AverageDamage FinalValue="1">

                <Type>None</Type>

                <Modifier>Medium</Modifier>

                <Name>AverageDamage</Name>

                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

                  <Value>0</Value>

                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

                </DefaultBonus>

              </AverageDamage>

              <DiceQuantity>2</DiceQuantity>

              <DamageConstant FinalValue="0.5">

                <Name>DamageConstant</Name>

                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

                  <Value>0</Value>

                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

                </DefaultBonus>

              </DamageConstant>

              <DiceSides>0</DiceSides>

            </Damage>

            <Attacks />

            <FailedSavingThrows />

          </Miss>

          <Effect>

            <Name>Effect</Name>

            <Aftereffects />

            <Sustains />

            <Damage>

              <AverageDamage FinalValue="1">

                <Type>None</Type>

                <Modifier>Medium</Modifier>

                <Name>AverageDamage</Name>

                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

                  <Value>0</Value>

                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

                </DefaultBonus>

              </AverageDamage>

              <DiceQuantity>2</DiceQuantity>

              <DamageConstant FinalValue="0.5">

                <Name>DamageConstant</Name>

                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

                  <Value>0</Value>

                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

                </DefaultBonus>

              </DamageConstant>

              <DiceSides>0</DiceSides>

            </Damage>

            <Attacks />

            <FailedSavingThrows />

          </Effect>

          <AttackBonuses>

            <MonsterPowerAttackNumber FinalValue="8">

              <Defense id="ADE5">

                <ReferencedObject>

                  <DefenseName>AC</DefenseName>

                  <ID>ADE5</ID>

                  <RoundToNearest>true</RoundToNearest>

                  <Name>Attack vs. AC</Name>

                </ReferencedObject>

              </Defense>

              <Name>AttackBonus</Name>

              <ID>AttackBonus</ID>

              <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

                <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

                <Value>-2</Value>

                <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

              </DefaultBonus>

            </MonsterPowerAttackNumber>

          </AttackBonuses>

        </MonsterAttack>

      </Attacks>

      <Name>Ragesian Scythe</Name>

      <Type>Close Burst</Type>

      <IsBasic>false</IsBasic>

      <Keywords>

        <ObjectReference id="89">

          <ReferencedObject>

            <ID>89</ID>

            <Name>Weapon</Name>

            <Description>The weapon keyword identifies a power that is used with a weapon, including an improvised weapon such as an unarmed strike. The range and the damage of a weapon power is usually determined by the weapon you use with it. A [W] in a power’s damage expression stands for your weapon’s damage dice.



If you use a weapon power with a weapon with which you have proficiency, you add the weapon’s proficiency bonus to the attack rolls of that power. Your class and feats determine your weapon proficiencies.



Magic Weapons: If you use a weapon power with a magic weapon, you can add the magic weapon’s enhancement bonus to the power’s attack rolls and damage rolls.



Using an Implement as a Weapon: Most implements cannot be used as weapons. However, a few implements, like staffs, are expressly usable as both implements and weapons. When you wield such an implement as a weapon, you follow the normal rules for using a weapon.

When you use a magic version of the implement as a weapon, you can use the magic implement’s enhancement bonus and critical hit effects. To use its properties and powers, you must be able to wield it as an implement (see “Implement” above). Also, some magic implements have properties and powers that are worded in such a way that they work only with implement attacks.</Description>

          </ReferencedObject>

        </ObjectReference>

      </Keywords>

      <Tier>0</Tier>

      <TemplateID>e047160e-a7e5-4d87-a3d4-68c4ae6cab2a</TemplateID>

    </MonsterPower>

    <MonsterPower xsi:type="MonsterPower">

      <Action>Immediate Reaction</Action>

      <Usage>Recharge</Usage>

      <Attacks>

        <MonsterAttack>

          <Description>Flaganus rolls a saving throw against the triggering effect and may shift two squares</Description>

          <Hit>

            <Name>Hit</Name>

            <Aftereffects />

            <Sustains />

            <Damage>

              <AverageDamage FinalValue="10">

                <Type>Normal</Type>

                <Modifier>Medium</Modifier>

                <Name>AverageDamage</Name>

                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

                  <Value>0</Value>

                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

                </DefaultBonus>

              </AverageDamage>

              <DiceQuantity>0</DiceQuantity>

              <DamageConstant FinalValue="3.75">

                <Name>DamageConstant</Name>

                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

                  <Value>0</Value>

                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

                </DefaultBonus>

              </DamageConstant>

              <DiceSides>10</DiceSides>

              <Expression>1d10 + 5</Expression>

            </Damage>

            <Attacks />

            <FailedSavingThrows />

          </Hit>

          <Miss>

            <Name>Miss</Name>

            <Aftereffects />

            <Sustains />

            <Damage>

              <AverageDamage FinalValue="1">

                <Type>None</Type>

                <Modifier>Medium</Modifier>

                <Name>AverageDamage</Name>

                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

                  <Value>0</Value>

                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

                </DefaultBonus>

              </AverageDamage>

              <DiceQuantity>0</DiceQuantity>

              <DamageConstant FinalValue="3.75">

                <Name>DamageConstant</Name>

                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

                  <Value>0</Value>

                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

                </DefaultBonus>

              </DamageConstant>

              <DiceSides>0</DiceSides>

            </Damage>

            <Attacks />

            <FailedSavingThrows />

          </Miss>

          <Effect>

            <Name>Effect</Name>

            <Aftereffects />

            <Sustains />

            <Damage>

              <AverageDamage FinalValue="1">

                <Type>None</Type>

                <Modifier>Medium</Modifier>

                <Name>AverageDamage</Name>

                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

                  <Value>0</Value>

                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

                </DefaultBonus>

              </AverageDamage>

              <DiceQuantity>2</DiceQuantity>

              <DamageConstant FinalValue="0.5">

                <Name>DamageConstant</Name>

                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

                  <Value>0</Value>

                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

                </DefaultBonus>

              </DamageConstant>

              <DiceSides>0</DiceSides>

            </Damage>

            <Attacks />

            <FailedSavingThrows />

          </Effect>

          <AttackBonuses />

        </MonsterAttack>

      </Attacks>

      <Name>Ragesian Resolve</Name>

      <Type>None</Type>

      <IsBasic>false</IsBasic>

      <Keywords />

      <Tier>0</Tier>

      <TemplateID>a234a0c1-7173-4016-9ea6-86b32f0bf79c</TemplateID>

    </MonsterPower>

    <MonsterPower xsi:type="MonsterPower">

      <Action>Minor</Action>

      <Usage>Daily</Usage>

      <Attacks>

        <MonsterAttack>

          <Description>Flaganus gains 2d6+2 temporary hp</Description>

          <Hit>

            <Name>Hit</Name>

            <Aftereffects />

            <Sustains />

            <Damage>

              <AverageDamage FinalValue="10">

                <Type>Normal</Type>

                <Modifier>Medium</Modifier>

                <Name>AverageDamage</Name>

                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

                  <Value>0</Value>

                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

                </DefaultBonus>

              </AverageDamage>

              <DiceQuantity>0</DiceQuantity>

              <DamageConstant FinalValue="3.75">

                <Name>DamageConstant</Name>

                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

                  <Value>0</Value>

                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

                </DefaultBonus>

              </DamageConstant>

              <DiceSides>10</DiceSides>

              <Expression>1d10 + 5</Expression>

            </Damage>

            <Attacks />

            <FailedSavingThrows />

          </Hit>

          <Miss>

            <Name>Miss</Name>

            <Aftereffects />

            <Sustains />

            <Damage>

              <AverageDamage FinalValue="1">

                <Type>None</Type>

                <Modifier>Medium</Modifier>

                <Name>AverageDamage</Name>

                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

                  <Value>0</Value>

                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

                </DefaultBonus>

              </AverageDamage>

              <DiceQuantity>0</DiceQuantity>

              <DamageConstant FinalValue="3.75">

                <Name>DamageConstant</Name>

                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

                  <Value>0</Value>

                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

                </DefaultBonus>

              </DamageConstant>

              <DiceSides>0</DiceSides>

            </Damage>

            <Attacks />

            <FailedSavingThrows />

          </Miss>

          <Effect>

            <Name>Effect</Name>

            <Aftereffects />

            <Sustains />

            <Damage>

              <AverageDamage FinalValue="1">

                <Type>None</Type>

                <Modifier>Medium</Modifier>

                <Name>AverageDamage</Name>

                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

                  <Value>0</Value>

                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

                </DefaultBonus>

              </AverageDamage>

              <DiceQuantity>2</DiceQuantity>

              <DamageConstant FinalValue="0.5">

                <Name>DamageConstant</Name>

                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

                  <Value>0</Value>

                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

                </DefaultBonus>

              </DamageConstant>

              <DiceSides>0</DiceSides>

            </Damage>

            <Attacks />

            <FailedSavingThrows />

          </Effect>

          <AttackBonuses />

        </MonsterAttack>

      </Attacks>

      <Name>Unbeatable</Name>

      <Type>None</Type>

      <IsBasic>false</IsBasic>

      <Keywords />

      <Tier>0</Tier>

      <TemplateID>5921f8db-3608-46ae-982e-e4348d8a92df</TemplateID>

    </MonsterPower>

  </Powers>

  <Initiative xsi:type="SimpleAdjustableNumber" FinalValue="4">

    <Name>Initiative</Name>

    <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

      <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

      <Value>0</Value>

      <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

    </DefaultBonus>

  </Initiative>

  <HitPoints xsi:type="SimpleAdjustableNumber" FinalValue="188">

    <Name>HitPoints</Name>

    <DefaultBonus xsi:type="PercentageNumberBonus">

      <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

      <Value>0</Value>

      <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

    </DefaultBonus>

  </HitPoints>

  <ActionPoints FinalValue="2">

    <Name>ActionPoints</Name>

    <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

      <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

      <Value>0</Value>

      <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

    </DefaultBonus>

  </ActionPoints>

  <LandSpeed id="SPLand">

    <ReferencedObject>

      <ID>SPLand</ID>

      <Name>Land</Name>

    </ReferencedObject>

    <Speed FinalValue="5">

      <Name>Speed</Name>

      <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

        <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

        <Value>-1</Value>

        <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

      </DefaultBonus>

    </Speed>

  </LandSpeed>

  <Speeds />

  <SavingThrows>

    <MonsterSavingThrow FinalValue="5">

      <Name>SavingThrow</Name>

      <ID>SavingThrow</ID>

      <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

        <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

        <Value>0</Value>

        <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

      </DefaultBonus>

    </MonsterSavingThrow>

  </SavingThrows>

  <Weaknesses />

  <Immunities />

  <Resistances>

    <CreatureSusceptibility id="197">

      <ReferencedObject>

        <ID>197</ID>

        <Name>Fire</Name>

        <Description>Explosive bursts, fiery rays, or simple ignition.</Description>

      </ReferencedObject>

      <Amount FinalValue="5">

        <Name>Resistance</Name>

        <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

          <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

          <Value>0</Value>

          <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

        </DefaultBonus>

      </Amount>

    </CreatureSusceptibility>

    <CreatureSusceptibility id="73">

      <ReferencedObject>

        <ID>73</ID>

        <Name>Necrotic</Name>

        <Description>Purple-black energy that deadens flesh and wounds the soul.</Description>

      </ReferencedObject>

      <Amount FinalValue="5">

        <Name>Resistance</Name>

        <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">

          <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

          <Value>0</Value>

          <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

        </DefaultBonus>

      </Amount>

      <Details>(from Black Iron Plate Armor +1)</Details>

    </CreatureSusceptibility>

  </Resistances>

  <Level>3</Level>

  <Experience FinalValue="750">

    <Name>Experience</Name>

    <DefaultBonus xsi:type="PercentageNumberBonus">

      <Name>Ad hoc</Name>

      <Value>0</Value>

      <ID>Ad hoc</ID>

    </DefaultBonus>

  </Experience>

  <Role xsi:type="ObjectReference" id="1">

    <ReferencedObject>

      <Name>Soldier</Name>

    </ReferencedObject>

  </Role>

  <ID>5c79794f-354f-42e6-9769-6e0438b30ff7</ID>

  <Name>Flaganus Mortus</Name>

</Monster>
```
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Jul 26, 2010)

THat is a good idea, but can we post either the xml text in a sblock or attach the xml file?

Koren the Wayfarer from module 8, "O Wintry Song of Agony"
{fan-made of course, since I don't have any advance copies  }
[sblock]
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<Monster xsi:type="Monster" xmlns:loader="http://www.wizards.com/listloader" xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance">
  <AbilityScores>
    <Values>
      <AbilityScoreNumber xsi:type="AbilityScoreNumber" FinalValue="18">
        <AdjustmentID>Low</AdjustmentID>
        <Name>Dexterity</Name>
        <ID>AB3</ID>
        <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
          <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
          <Value>0</Value>
          <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
        </DefaultBonus>
      </AbilityScoreNumber>
      <AbilityScoreNumber xsi:type="AbilityScoreNumber" FinalValue="23">
        <AdjustmentID>High</AdjustmentID>
        <Name>Constitution</Name>
        <ID>AB2</ID>
        <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
          <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
          <Value>-1</Value>
          <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
        </DefaultBonus>
      </AbilityScoreNumber>
      <AbilityScoreNumber xsi:type="AbilityScoreNumber" FinalValue="24">
        <AdjustmentID>High</AdjustmentID>
        <Name>Strength</Name>
        <ID>AB1</ID>
        <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
          <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
          <Value>0</Value>
          <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
        </DefaultBonus>
      </AbilityScoreNumber>
      <AbilityScoreNumber xsi:type="AbilityScoreNumber" FinalValue="11">
        <AdjustmentID>Low</AdjustmentID>
        <Name>Intelligence</Name>
        <ID>AB4</ID>
        <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
          <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
          <Value>-7</Value>
          <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
        </DefaultBonus>
      </AbilityScoreNumber>
      <AbilityScoreNumber xsi:type="AbilityScoreNumber" FinalValue="13">
        <AdjustmentID>Low</AdjustmentID>
        <Name>Wisdom</Name>
        <ID>AB5</ID>
        <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
          <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
          <Value>-5</Value>
          <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
        </DefaultBonus>
      </AbilityScoreNumber>
      <AbilityScoreNumber xsi:type="AbilityScoreNumber" FinalValue="14">
        <AdjustmentID>Low</AdjustmentID>
        <Name>Charisma</Name>
        <ID>AB6</ID>
        <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
          <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
          <Value>-4</Value>
          <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
        </DefaultBonus>
      </AbilityScoreNumber>
    </Values>
  </AbilityScores>
  <Defenses>
    <Values>
      <SimpleAdjustableNumber xsi:type="SimpleAdjustableNumber" FinalValue="34">
        <AdjustmentID>Low</AdjustmentID>
        <Name>AC</Name>
        <ID>DE5</ID>
        <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
          <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
          <Value>0</Value>
          <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
        </DefaultBonus>
      </SimpleAdjustableNumber>
      <SimpleAdjustableNumber xsi:type="SimpleAdjustableNumber" FinalValue="36">
        <Name>Fortitude</Name>
        <ID>DE1</ID>
        <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
          <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
          <Value>0</Value>
          <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
        </DefaultBonus>
      </SimpleAdjustableNumber>
      <SimpleAdjustableNumber xsi:type="SimpleAdjustableNumber" FinalValue="35">
        <Name>Reflex</Name>
        <ID>DE2</ID>
        <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
          <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
          <Value>0</Value>
          <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
        </DefaultBonus>
      </SimpleAdjustableNumber>
      <SimpleAdjustableNumber xsi:type="SimpleAdjustableNumber" FinalValue="34">
        <Name>Will</Name>
        <ID>DE3</ID>
        <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
          <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
          <Value>0</Value>
          <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
        </DefaultBonus>
      </SimpleAdjustableNumber>
    </Values>
  </Defenses>
  <AttackBonuses>
    <Values>
      <SimpleAdjustableNumber xsi:type="SimpleAdjustableNumber" FinalValue="27">
        <Name>Attack vs Fortitude</Name>
        <ID>ADE1</ID>
        <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
          <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
          <Value>0</Value>
          <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
        </DefaultBonus>
      </SimpleAdjustableNumber>
      <SimpleAdjustableNumber xsi:type="SimpleAdjustableNumber" FinalValue="27">
        <Name>Attack vs Reflex</Name>
        <ID>ADE2</ID>
        <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
          <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
          <Value>0</Value>
          <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
        </DefaultBonus>
      </SimpleAdjustableNumber>
      <SimpleAdjustableNumber xsi:type="SimpleAdjustableNumber" FinalValue="27">
        <Name>Attack vs Will</Name>
        <ID>ADE3</ID>
        <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
          <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
          <Value>0</Value>
          <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
        </DefaultBonus>
      </SimpleAdjustableNumber>
      <SimpleAdjustableNumber xsi:type="SimpleAdjustableNumber" FinalValue="27">
        <Name>Attack vs Any</Name>
        <ID>ADE4</ID>
        <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
          <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
          <Value>0</Value>
          <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
        </DefaultBonus>
      </SimpleAdjustableNumber>
      <SimpleAdjustableNumber xsi:type="SimpleAdjustableNumber" FinalValue="28">
        <Name>Attack vs AC</Name>
        <ID>ADE5</ID>
        <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
          <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
          <Value>0</Value>
          <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
        </DefaultBonus>
      </SimpleAdjustableNumber>
    </Values>
  </AttackBonuses>
  <Skills>
    <Values>
      <SkillNumber xsi:type="SkillNumber" FinalValue="17">
        <Trained>true</Trained>
        <Name>Perception</Name>
        <ID>SK17</ID>
        <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
          <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
          <Value>0</Value>
          <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
        </DefaultBonus>
      </SkillNumber>
      <SkillNumber xsi:type="SkillNumber" FinalValue="20">
        <Trained>true</Trained>
        <Name>Stealth</Name>
        <ID>SK20</ID>
        <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
          <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
          <Value>0</Value>
          <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
        </DefaultBonus>
      </SkillNumber>
      <SkillNumber xsi:type="SkillNumber" FinalValue="20">
        <Trained>true</Trained>
        <Name>Acrobatics</Name>
        <ID>SK1</ID>
        <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
          <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
          <Value>0</Value>
          <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
        </DefaultBonus>
      </SkillNumber>
      <SkillNumber xsi:type="SkillNumber" FinalValue="11">
        <Trained>false</Trained>
        <Name>Arcana</Name>
        <ID>SK2</ID>
        <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
          <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
          <Value>0</Value>
          <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
        </DefaultBonus>
      </SkillNumber>
      <SkillNumber xsi:type="SkillNumber" FinalValue="18">
        <Trained>false</Trained>
        <Name>Athletics</Name>
        <ID>SK27</ID>
        <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
          <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
          <Value>0</Value>
          <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
        </DefaultBonus>
      </SkillNumber>
      <SkillNumber xsi:type="SkillNumber" FinalValue="13">
        <Trained>false</Trained>
        <Name>Bluff</Name>
        <ID>SK3</ID>
        <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
          <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
          <Value>0</Value>
          <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
        </DefaultBonus>
      </SkillNumber>
      <SkillNumber xsi:type="SkillNumber" FinalValue="13">
        <Trained>false</Trained>
        <Name>Diplomacy</Name>
        <ID>SK6</ID>
        <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
          <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
          <Value>0</Value>
          <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
        </DefaultBonus>
      </SkillNumber>
      <SkillNumber xsi:type="SkillNumber" FinalValue="12">
        <Trained>false</Trained>
        <Name>Dungeoneering</Name>
        <ID>SK7</ID>
        <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
          <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
          <Value>0</Value>
          <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
        </DefaultBonus>
      </SkillNumber>
      <SkillNumber xsi:type="SkillNumber" FinalValue="17">
        <Trained>false</Trained>
        <Name>Endurance</Name>
        <ID>SK8</ID>
        <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
          <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
          <Value>0</Value>
          <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
        </DefaultBonus>
      </SkillNumber>
      <SkillNumber xsi:type="SkillNumber" FinalValue="12">
        <Trained>false</Trained>
        <Name>Heal</Name>
        <ID>SK9</ID>
        <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
          <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
          <Value>0</Value>
          <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
        </DefaultBonus>
      </SkillNumber>
      <SkillNumber xsi:type="SkillNumber" FinalValue="16">
        <Trained>true</Trained>
        <Name>History</Name>
        <ID>SK11</ID>
        <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
          <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
          <Value>0</Value>
          <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
        </DefaultBonus>
      </SkillNumber>
      <SkillNumber xsi:type="SkillNumber" FinalValue="12">
        <Trained>false</Trained>
        <Name>Insight</Name>
        <ID>SK13</ID>
        <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
          <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
          <Value>0</Value>
          <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
        </DefaultBonus>
      </SkillNumber>
      <SkillNumber xsi:type="SkillNumber" FinalValue="13">
        <Trained>false</Trained>
        <Name>Intimidate</Name>
        <ID>SK14</ID>
        <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
          <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
          <Value>0</Value>
          <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
        </DefaultBonus>
      </SkillNumber>
      <SkillNumber xsi:type="SkillNumber" FinalValue="12">
        <Trained>false</Trained>
        <Name>Nature</Name>
        <ID>SK16</ID>
        <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
          <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
          <Value>0</Value>
          <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
        </DefaultBonus>
      </SkillNumber>
      <SkillNumber xsi:type="SkillNumber" FinalValue="11">
        <Trained>false</Trained>
        <Name>Religion</Name>
        <ID>SK18</ID>
        <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
          <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
          <Value>0</Value>
          <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
        </DefaultBonus>
      </SkillNumber>
      <SkillNumber xsi:type="SkillNumber" FinalValue="13">
        <Trained>false</Trained>
        <Name>Streetwise</Name>
        <ID>SK21</ID>
        <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
          <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
          <Value>0</Value>
          <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
        </DefaultBonus>
      </SkillNumber>
      <SkillNumber xsi:type="SkillNumber" FinalValue="15">
        <Trained>false</Trained>
        <Name>Thievery</Name>
        <ID>SK23</ID>
        <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
          <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
          <Value>0</Value>
          <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
        </DefaultBonus>
      </SkillNumber>
    </Values>
  </Skills>
  <Size id="3">
    <ReferencedObject>
      <ID>3</ID>
      <Name>Medium</Name>
    </ReferencedObject>
  </Size>
  <Origin id="6">
    <ReferencedObject>
      <ID>6</ID>
      <Name>Natural</Name>
      <Description>Natural creatures are native to the natural world.</Description>
    </ReferencedObject>
  </Origin>
  <Type id="39">
    <ReferencedObject>
      <ID>39</ID>
      <Name>Humanoid</Name>
      <Description>Humanoid creatures vary greatly in how much they resemble humans. Most are bipedal. They include humans as well as monstrous humanoids such as yuan-ti.</Description>
    </ReferencedObject>
  </Type>
  <IsLeader>false</IsLeader>
  <GroupRole id="GR3">
    <ReferencedObject>
      <Name>Elite</Name>
    </ReferencedObject>
  </GroupRole>
  <Items>
    <ItemAndQuantity>
      <Quantity>1</Quantity>
      <Item id="W10">
        <ReferencedObject>
          <ID>W10</ID>
          <Name>Quarterstaff</Name>
        </ReferencedObject>
      </Item>
    </ItemAndQuantity>
  </Items>
  <Languages>
    <ObjectReference id="1">
      <ReferencedObject>
        <ID>1</ID>
        <Name>Common</Name>
        <Description>Common is a debased form of Supernal, in the way that humans and halflings heard the first language.</Description>
      </ReferencedObject>
    </ObjectReference>
    <ObjectReference id="18">
      <ReferencedObject>
        <ID>18</ID>
        <Name>Deep Speech</Name>
        <Description>The Deep Speech is a language related to the alien communication of the Far Realm, used by creatures influenced by the energy of that place beyond the world and the planes.</Description>
      </ReferencedObject>
    </ObjectReference>
    <ObjectReference id="6">
      <ReferencedObject>
        <ID>6</ID>
        <Name>Primordial</Name>
        <Description>The primordials had their own language with none of the special qualities of Supernal.</Description>
      </ReferencedObject>
    </ObjectReference>
  </Languages>
  <Alignment id="5">
    <ReferencedObject>
      <ID>5</ID>
      <Name>Chaotic Evil</Name>
    </ReferencedObject>
  </Alignment>
  <Senses>
    <SenseReference id="48">
      <ReferencedObject>
        <DefaultRange>0</DefaultRange>
        <ID>48</ID>
        <Name>low-light vision</Name>
        <Description>A creature that has low-light vision can see in dim light without penalty.</Description>
      </ReferencedObject>
      <Range>0</Range>
    </SenseReference>
  </Senses>
  <Regeneration FinalValue="0">
    <Name>Regeneration</Name>
    <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
      <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
      <Value>0</Value>
      <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
    </DefaultBonus>
  </Regeneration>
  <Tactics>Ribbons and necklaces of finger bones flutter and clatter as this lithe blonde woman leaps and tumbles through combat, carrying an elaborately adorned quarterstaff that marks her as a Wayfarer. She dresses in short black robes trimmed with sapphires. </Tactics>
  <Description>Ygorl needs slaads to execute his mysterious plans, but his reclusive nature hinders his efforts to direct them. The twisted void slaad Skirnex serves as an intermediary and pseudo-priest, dispensing the Lord of Entropy’s unfathomable wisdom to followers.</Description>
  <Keywords />
  <Powers>
    <MonsterPower xsi:type="MonsterPower">
      <Action>Standard</Action>
      <Usage>At-Will</Usage>
      <UsageDetails></UsageDetails>
      <Attacks>
        <MonsterAttack>
          <Description></Description>
          <Range>Reach 2</Range>
          <Hit>
            <Name>Hit</Name>
            <Aftereffects />
            <Sustains />
            <Damage>
              <AverageDamage FinalValue="25">
                <Type>Normal</Type>
                <Modifier>Medium</Modifier>
                <Name>AverageDamage</Name>
                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
                  <Value>5.5</Value>
                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
                </DefaultBonus>
              </AverageDamage>
              <DiceQuantity>2</DiceQuantity>
              <DamageConstant FinalValue="14">
                <Name>DamageConstant</Name>
                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
                  <Value>4.5</Value>
                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
                </DefaultBonus>
              </DamageConstant>
              <DiceSides>10</DiceSides>
              <Expression>2d10 + 14</Expression>
            </Damage>
            <Description>damage, and ongoing 10 Force damage (save ends). First failed save, dazed (save ends) </Description>
            <Attacks />
            <FailedSavingThrows />
          </Hit>
          <Miss>
            <Name>Miss</Name>
            <Aftereffects />
            <Sustains />
            <Damage>
              <AverageDamage FinalValue="1">
                <Type>None</Type>
                <Modifier>Medium</Modifier>
                <Name>AverageDamage</Name>
                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
                  <Value>0</Value>
                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
                </DefaultBonus>
              </AverageDamage>
              <DiceQuantity>1</DiceQuantity>
              <DamageConstant FinalValue="0.5">
                <Name>DamageConstant</Name>
                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
                  <Value>0</Value>
                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
                </DefaultBonus>
              </DamageConstant>
              <DiceSides>0</DiceSides>
            </Damage>
            <Attacks />
            <FailedSavingThrows />
          </Miss>
          <Effect>
            <Name>Effect</Name>
            <Aftereffects />
            <Sustains />
            <Damage>
              <AverageDamage FinalValue="1">
                <Type>None</Type>
                <Modifier>Medium</Modifier>
                <Name>AverageDamage</Name>
                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
                  <Value>0</Value>
                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
                </DefaultBonus>
              </AverageDamage>
              <DiceQuantity>1</DiceQuantity>
              <DamageConstant FinalValue="0.5">
                <Name>DamageConstant</Name>
                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
                  <Value>0</Value>
                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
                </DefaultBonus>
              </DamageConstant>
              <DiceSides>0</DiceSides>
            </Damage>
            <Attacks />
            <FailedSavingThrows />
          </Effect>
          <AttackBonuses>
            <MonsterPowerAttackNumber FinalValue="28">
              <Defense id="ADE5">
                <ReferencedObject>
                  <DefenseName>AC</DefenseName>
                  <ID>ADE5</ID>
                  <RoundToNearest>true</RoundToNearest>
                  <Name>Attack vs. AC</Name>
                </ReferencedObject>
              </Defense>
              <Name>AttackBonus</Name>
              <ID>AttackBonus</ID>
              <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
                <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
                <Value>0</Value>
                <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
              </DefaultBonus>
            </MonsterPowerAttackNumber>
          </AttackBonuses>
        </MonsterAttack>
      </Attacks>
      <Name>Flitting Images</Name>
      <Type>Melee</Type>
      <IsBasic>true</IsBasic>
      <Keywords />
      <Tier>0</Tier>
    </MonsterPower>
    <MonsterPower xsi:type="MonsterPower">
      <Action>Standard</Action>
      <Usage>At-Will</Usage>
      <UsageDetails></UsageDetails>
      <Attacks>
        <MonsterAttack>
          <Description></Description>
          <Range>Ranged 20</Range>
          <Hit>
            <Name>Hit</Name>
            <Aftereffects />
            <Sustains />
            <Damage>
              <AverageDamage FinalValue="25">
                <Type>Normal</Type>
                <Modifier>Medium</Modifier>
                <Name>AverageDamage</Name>
                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
                  <Value>5.5</Value>
                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
                </DefaultBonus>
              </AverageDamage>
              <DiceQuantity>2</DiceQuantity>
              <DamageConstant FinalValue="14">
                <Name>DamageConstant</Name>
                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
                  <Value>4.5</Value>
                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
                </DefaultBonus>
              </DamageConstant>
              <DiceSides>10</DiceSides>
              <Expression>2d10 + 14</Expression>
            </Damage>
            <Description>psychic damage, and the target is surrounded by a shroud of maddening energy (save ends). While surrounded by the shroud, whenever the target takes damage, it takes 1d10 extra psychic damage</Description>
            <Attacks />
            <FailedSavingThrows />
          </Hit>
          <Miss>
            <Name>Miss</Name>
            <Aftereffects />
            <Sustains />
            <Damage>
              <AverageDamage FinalValue="1">
                <Type>None</Type>
                <Modifier>Medium</Modifier>
                <Name>AverageDamage</Name>
                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
                  <Value>0</Value>
                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
                </DefaultBonus>
              </AverageDamage>
              <DiceQuantity>1</DiceQuantity>
              <DamageConstant FinalValue="0.5">
                <Name>DamageConstant</Name>
                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
                  <Value>0</Value>
                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
                </DefaultBonus>
              </DamageConstant>
              <DiceSides>0</DiceSides>
            </Damage>
            <Attacks />
            <FailedSavingThrows />
          </Miss>
          <Effect>
            <Name>Effect</Name>
            <Aftereffects />
            <Sustains />
            <Damage>
              <AverageDamage FinalValue="1">
                <Type>None</Type>
                <Modifier>Medium</Modifier>
                <Name>AverageDamage</Name>
                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
                  <Value>0</Value>
                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
                </DefaultBonus>
              </AverageDamage>
              <DiceQuantity>1</DiceQuantity>
              <DamageConstant FinalValue="0.5">
                <Name>DamageConstant</Name>
                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
                  <Value>0</Value>
                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
                </DefaultBonus>
              </DamageConstant>
              <DiceSides>0</DiceSides>
            </Damage>
            <Attacks />
            <FailedSavingThrows />
          </Effect>
          <AttackBonuses>
            <MonsterPowerAttackNumber FinalValue="27">
              <Defense id="ADE2">
                <ReferencedObject>
                  <DefenseName>Reflex</DefenseName>
                  <ID>ADE2</ID>
                  <RoundToNearest>true</RoundToNearest>
                  <Name>Attack vs. Reflex</Name>
                </ReferencedObject>
              </Defense>
              <Name>AttackBonus</Name>
              <ID>AttackBonus</ID>
              <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
                <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
                <Value>0</Value>
                <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
              </DefaultBonus>
            </MonsterPowerAttackNumber>
          </AttackBonuses>
        </MonsterAttack>
      </Attacks>
      <Name>Bolt of Insanity</Name>
      <Type>Ranged</Type>
      <IsBasic>true</IsBasic>
      <Keywords>
        <ObjectReference id="79">
          <ReferencedObject>
            <ID>79</ID>
            <Name>Psychic</Name>
            <Description>Effects that target the mind.</Description>
          </ReferencedObject>
        </ObjectReference>
      </Keywords>
      <Tier>0</Tier>
    </MonsterPower>
    <MonsterPower xsi:type="MonsterPower">
      <Action>Standard</Action>
      <Usage>At-Will</Usage>
      <UsageDetails></UsageDetails>
      <Attacks>
        <MonsterAttack>
          <Description>Koren shifts her speed and makes two basic attacks at any point in her movement. </Description>
          <Hit>
            <Name>Hit</Name>
            <Aftereffects />
            <Sustains />
            <Damage>
              <AverageDamage FinalValue="20">
                <Type>Normal</Type>
                <Modifier>Medium</Modifier>
                <Name>AverageDamage</Name>
                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
                  <Value>0.5</Value>
                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
                </DefaultBonus>
              </AverageDamage>
              <DiceQuantity>3</DiceQuantity>
              <DamageConstant FinalValue="10">
                <Name>DamageConstant</Name>
                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
                  <Value>0.5</Value>
                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
                </DefaultBonus>
              </DamageConstant>
              <DiceSides>6</DiceSides>
              <Expression>3d6 + 10</Expression>
            </Damage>
            <Attacks />
            <FailedSavingThrows />
          </Hit>
          <Miss>
            <Name>Miss</Name>
            <Aftereffects />
            <Sustains />
            <Damage>
              <AverageDamage FinalValue="1">
                <Type>None</Type>
                <Modifier>Medium</Modifier>
                <Name>AverageDamage</Name>
                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
                  <Value>0</Value>
                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
                </DefaultBonus>
              </AverageDamage>
              <DiceQuantity>1</DiceQuantity>
              <DamageConstant FinalValue="0.5">
                <Name>DamageConstant</Name>
                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
                  <Value>0</Value>
                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
                </DefaultBonus>
              </DamageConstant>
              <DiceSides>0</DiceSides>
            </Damage>
            <Attacks />
            <FailedSavingThrows />
          </Miss>
          <Effect>
            <Name>Effect</Name>
            <Aftereffects />
            <Sustains />
            <Damage>
              <AverageDamage FinalValue="1">
                <Type>None</Type>
                <Modifier>Medium</Modifier>
                <Name>AverageDamage</Name>
                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
                  <Value>-13.5</Value>
                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
                </DefaultBonus>
              </AverageDamage>
              <DiceQuantity>0</DiceQuantity>
              <DamageConstant FinalValue="-4.25">
                <Name>DamageConstant</Name>
                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
                  <Value>-13</Value>
                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
                </DefaultBonus>
              </DamageConstant>
              <DiceSides>6</DiceSides>
            </Damage>
            <Attacks />
            <FailedSavingThrows />
          </Effect>
          <AttackBonuses />
        </MonsterAttack>
      </Attacks>
      <Name>Flitting Assault</Name>
      <Type>Melee</Type>
      <IsBasic>false</IsBasic>
      <Keywords />
      <Tier>0</Tier>
    </MonsterPower>
    <MonsterPower xsi:type="MonsterPower">
      <Action>Standard</Action>
      <Usage>Recharge</Usage>
      <UsageDetails>4</UsageDetails>
      <Attacks>
        <MonsterAttack>
          <Description></Description>
          <Range>Area burst 2 within 10</Range>
          <Hit>
            <Name>Hit</Name>
            <Aftereffects />
            <Sustains />
            <Damage>
              <AverageDamage FinalValue="21">
                <Type>Normal</Type>
                <Modifier>Medium</Modifier>
                <Name>AverageDamage</Name>
                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
                  <Value>1.5</Value>
                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
                </DefaultBonus>
              </AverageDamage>
              <DiceQuantity>2</DiceQuantity>
              <DamageConstant FinalValue="12">
                <Name>DamageConstant</Name>
                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
                  <Value>2.5</Value>
                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
                </DefaultBonus>
              </DamageConstant>
              <DiceSides>8</DiceSides>
              <Expression>2d8 + 12</Expression>
            </Damage>
            <Description>damage, and the target is encased by a ensnared in a partial teleport (save ends). While ensnared, the target is slowed, cannot take standard actions, and takes half damage from melee and ranged attacks. Aftereffect: The target is slowed and takes ongoing 10 force damage and a -2 penalty to attack rolls (save ends all). Miss: The target is slowed and takes ongoing 10 force damage (save ends both)</Description>
            <Attacks />
            <FailedSavingThrows />
          </Hit>
          <Miss>
            <Name>Miss</Name>
            <Aftereffects />
            <Sustains />
            <Damage>
              <AverageDamage FinalValue="1">
                <Type>None</Type>
                <Modifier>Medium</Modifier>
                <Name>AverageDamage</Name>
                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
                  <Value>0</Value>
                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
                </DefaultBonus>
              </AverageDamage>
              <DiceQuantity>1</DiceQuantity>
              <DamageConstant FinalValue="0.5">
                <Name>DamageConstant</Name>
                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
                  <Value>0</Value>
                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
                </DefaultBonus>
              </DamageConstant>
              <DiceSides>0</DiceSides>
            </Damage>
            <Attacks />
            <FailedSavingThrows />
          </Miss>
          <Effect>
            <Name>Effect</Name>
            <Aftereffects />
            <Sustains />
            <Damage>
              <AverageDamage FinalValue="1">
                <Type>None</Type>
                <Modifier>Medium</Modifier>
                <Name>AverageDamage</Name>
                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
                  <Value>0</Value>
                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
                </DefaultBonus>
              </AverageDamage>
              <DiceQuantity>1</DiceQuantity>
              <DamageConstant FinalValue="0.5">
                <Name>DamageConstant</Name>
                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
                  <Value>0</Value>
                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
                </DefaultBonus>
              </DamageConstant>
              <DiceSides>0</DiceSides>
            </Damage>
            <Attacks />
            <FailedSavingThrows />
          </Effect>
          <AttackBonuses>
            <MonsterPowerAttackNumber FinalValue="26">
              <Defense id="ADE1">
                <ReferencedObject>
                  <DefenseName>Fortitude</DefenseName>
                  <ID>ADE1</ID>
                  <RoundToNearest>true</RoundToNearest>
                  <Name>Attack vs. Fortitude</Name>
                </ReferencedObject>
              </Defense>
              <Name>AttackBonus</Name>
              <ID>AttackBonus</ID>
              <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
                <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
                <Value>-1</Value>
                <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
              </DefaultBonus>
            </MonsterPowerAttackNumber>
          </AttackBonuses>
        </MonsterAttack>
      </Attacks>
      <Name>Entangled in Time</Name>
      <Type>Area</Type>
      <IsBasic>false</IsBasic>
      <Keywords>
        <ObjectReference id="86">
          <ReferencedObject>
            <ID>86</ID>
            <Name>Teleportation</Name>
            <Description>A teleportation power transports creatures or objects instantaneously from one location to another.

You use these rules when you use a teleportation power on a target, which might be yourself, another creature, or an object.

• Instantaneous: Teleportation is instantaneous. The target disappears and immediately appears in the destination space you choose. The movement is unhindered by intervening creatures, objects, or terrain.

• Destination Space: The destination of the teleportation must be an unoccupied space that the target can occupy without squeezing. If arriving in the destination space would cause the target to fall or if that space is hindering terrain, the target can make a saving throw. On a save, the teleportation is negated.

• Line of Sight: You must have line of sight to the destination space.

• No Line of Effect: Neither you nor the target needs line of effect to the destination space.

• No Opportunity Actions: The target doesn’t provoke opportunity actions for leaving its starting position.

• Immobilized or Restrained: Being immobilized or restrained doesn’t prevent a target from teleporting. If a target teleports away from a physical restraint, a monster’s grasp, or some other immobilizing effect that is located in a specific space, the target is no longer immobilized or restrained. Otherwise, the target teleports but is still immobilized or restrained when it reaches the destination space.</Description>
          </ReferencedObject>
        </ObjectReference>
      </Keywords>
      <Tier>0</Tier>
    </MonsterPower>
    <MonsterPower xsi:type="MonsterPower">
      <Action>Standard</Action>
      <Usage>Encounter</Usage>
      <UsageDetails></UsageDetails>
      <Attacks>
        <MonsterAttack>
          <Description></Description>
          <Range>Close burst 10</Range>
          <Hit>
            <Name>Hit</Name>
            <Aftereffects />
            <Sustains />
            <Damage>
              <AverageDamage FinalValue="23">
                <Type>Normal</Type>
                <Modifier>Medium</Modifier>
                <Name>AverageDamage</Name>
                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
                  <Value>3.5</Value>
                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
                </DefaultBonus>
              </AverageDamage>
              <DiceQuantity>2</DiceQuantity>
              <DamageConstant FinalValue="14">
                <Name>DamageConstant</Name>
                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
                  <Value>4.5</Value>
                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
                </DefaultBonus>
              </DamageConstant>
              <DiceSides>8</DiceSides>
              <Expression>2d8 + 14</Expression>
            </Damage>
            <Description>psychic damage. The burst creates a zone of reality-rending partial teleportation that lasts until the end of Korens next turn. A creature that enters or starts its turn in the zone takes 15 psychic damage. Sustain minor: The zone persists</Description>
            <Attacks />
            <FailedSavingThrows />
          </Hit>
          <Miss>
            <Name>Miss</Name>
            <Aftereffects />
            <Sustains />
            <Damage>
              <AverageDamage FinalValue="1">
                <Type>None</Type>
                <Modifier>Medium</Modifier>
                <Name>AverageDamage</Name>
                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
                  <Value>0</Value>
                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
                </DefaultBonus>
              </AverageDamage>
              <DiceQuantity>1</DiceQuantity>
              <DamageConstant FinalValue="0.5">
                <Name>DamageConstant</Name>
                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
                  <Value>0</Value>
                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
                </DefaultBonus>
              </DamageConstant>
              <DiceSides>0</DiceSides>
            </Damage>
            <Attacks />
            <FailedSavingThrows />
          </Miss>
          <Effect>
            <Name>Effect</Name>
            <Aftereffects />
            <Sustains />
            <Damage>
              <AverageDamage FinalValue="1">
                <Type>None</Type>
                <Modifier>Medium</Modifier>
                <Name>AverageDamage</Name>
                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
                  <Value>0</Value>
                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
                </DefaultBonus>
              </AverageDamage>
              <DiceQuantity>1</DiceQuantity>
              <DamageConstant FinalValue="0.5">
                <Name>DamageConstant</Name>
                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
                  <Value>0</Value>
                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
                </DefaultBonus>
              </DamageConstant>
              <DiceSides>0</DiceSides>
            </Damage>
            <Attacks />
            <FailedSavingThrows />
          </Effect>
          <AttackBonuses>
            <MonsterPowerAttackNumber FinalValue="27">
              <Defense id="ADE1">
                <ReferencedObject>
                  <DefenseName>Fortitude</DefenseName>
                  <ID>ADE1</ID>
                  <RoundToNearest>true</RoundToNearest>
                  <Name>Attack vs. Fortitude</Name>
                </ReferencedObject>
              </Defense>
              <Name>AttackBonus</Name>
              <ID>AttackBonus</ID>
              <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
                <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
                <Value>0</Value>
                <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
              </DefaultBonus>
            </MonsterPowerAttackNumber>
          </AttackBonuses>
        </MonsterAttack>
      </Attacks>
      <Name>Song of Entropy</Name>
      <Type>Close</Type>
      <IsBasic>false</IsBasic>
      <Keywords>
        <ObjectReference id="79">
          <ReferencedObject>
            <ID>79</ID>
            <Name>Psychic</Name>
            <Description>Effects that target the mind.</Description>
          </ReferencedObject>
        </ObjectReference>
        <ObjectReference id="90">
          <ReferencedObject>
            <ID>90</ID>
            <Name>Zone</Name>
            <Description>Powers that have the zone keyword create zones, magical areas that last for a round or more.

A zone you create uses these rules, unless a power description says otherwise.

• Fills an Area of Effect: The zone is created within an area of effect and fills each square in the area that is within line of effect of the origin square.

• Unaffected by Attacks and the Environment: The zone cannot be attacked or physically affected, and terrain and environmental phenomena have no effect on it. For example, a zone that deals fire damage is unaffected by cold damage.

• Movable Zones: If the power you use to create a zone allows you to move it, it’s a movable zone. At the end of your turn, the movable zone ends if you are not within range of at least 1 square of it (using the power’s range) or if you don’t have line of effect to at least 1 square of it. When you move a zone, you can’t move it through blocking terrain.

• Overlapping Zones: If zones overlap and impose penalties to the same roll or game statistic, a creature affected by the overlapping zones is subjected to the worst penalty. Similarly, a creature in the overlapping area takes damage only from the zone that deals the most damage, regardless of damage type.

• Death Ends: If you die, the zone ends immediately.</Description>
          </ReferencedObject>
        </ObjectReference>
      </Keywords>
      <Tier>0</Tier>
    </MonsterPower>
    <MonsterPower xsi:type="MonsterPower">
      <Action>Move</Action>
      <Usage>At-Will</Usage>
      <UsageDetails></UsageDetails>
      <Attacks>
        <MonsterAttack>
          <Description>no attack roll required against an ally</Description>
          <Range>Close burst 10; targets two creatures in burst</Range>
          <Hit>
            <Name>Hit</Name>
            <Aftereffects />
            <Sustains />
            <Damage>
              <AverageDamage FinalValue="1">
                <Type>None</Type>
                <Modifier>Medium</Modifier>
                <Name>AverageDamage</Name>
                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
                  <Value>-13.5</Value>
                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
                </DefaultBonus>
              </AverageDamage>
              <DiceQuantity>0</DiceQuantity>
              <DamageConstant FinalValue="5.25">
                <Name>DamageConstant</Name>
                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
                  <Value>-3.5</Value>
                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
                </DefaultBonus>
              </DamageConstant>
              <DiceSides>6</DiceSides>
            </Damage>
            <Description>Koren teleports the targets, swapping their positions</Description>
            <Attacks />
            <FailedSavingThrows />
          </Hit>
          <Miss>
            <Name>Miss</Name>
            <Aftereffects />
            <Sustains />
            <Damage>
              <AverageDamage FinalValue="1">
                <Type>None</Type>
                <Modifier>Medium</Modifier>
                <Name>AverageDamage</Name>
                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
                  <Value>0</Value>
                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
                </DefaultBonus>
              </AverageDamage>
              <DiceQuantity>1</DiceQuantity>
              <DamageConstant FinalValue="0.5">
                <Name>DamageConstant</Name>
                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
                  <Value>0</Value>
                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
                </DefaultBonus>
              </DamageConstant>
              <DiceSides>0</DiceSides>
            </Damage>
            <Attacks />
            <FailedSavingThrows />
          </Miss>
          <Effect>
            <Name>Effect</Name>
            <Aftereffects />
            <Sustains />
            <Damage>
              <AverageDamage FinalValue="1">
                <Type>None</Type>
                <Modifier>Medium</Modifier>
                <Name>AverageDamage</Name>
                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
                  <Value>0</Value>
                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
                </DefaultBonus>
              </AverageDamage>
              <DiceQuantity>1</DiceQuantity>
              <DamageConstant FinalValue="0.5">
                <Name>DamageConstant</Name>
                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
                  <Value>0</Value>
                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
                </DefaultBonus>
              </DamageConstant>
              <DiceSides>0</DiceSides>
            </Damage>
            <Attacks />
            <FailedSavingThrows />
          </Effect>
          <AttackBonuses>
            <MonsterPowerAttackNumber FinalValue="27">
              <Defense id="ADE3">
                <ReferencedObject>
                  <DefenseName>Will</DefenseName>
                  <ID>ADE3</ID>
                  <RoundToNearest>true</RoundToNearest>
                  <Name>Attack vs. Will</Name>
                </ReferencedObject>
              </Defense>
              <Name>AttackBonus</Name>
              <ID>AttackBonus</ID>
              <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
                <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
                <Value>0</Value>
                <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
              </DefaultBonus>
            </MonsterPowerAttackNumber>
          </AttackBonuses>
        </MonsterAttack>
      </Attacks>
      <Name>Entropic Shift</Name>
      <Type>Close</Type>
      <IsBasic>false</IsBasic>
      <Keywords>
        <ObjectReference id="86">
          <ReferencedObject>
            <ID>86</ID>
            <Name>Teleportation</Name>
            <Description>A teleportation power transports creatures or objects instantaneously from one location to another.

You use these rules when you use a teleportation power on a target, which might be yourself, another creature, or an object.

• Instantaneous: Teleportation is instantaneous. The target disappears and immediately appears in the destination space you choose. The movement is unhindered by intervening creatures, objects, or terrain.

• Destination Space: The destination of the teleportation must be an unoccupied space that the target can occupy without squeezing. If arriving in the destination space would cause the target to fall or if that space is hindering terrain, the target can make a saving throw. On a save, the teleportation is negated.

• Line of Sight: You must have line of sight to the destination space.

• No Line of Effect: Neither you nor the target needs line of effect to the destination space.

• No Opportunity Actions: The target doesn’t provoke opportunity actions for leaving its starting position.

• Immobilized or Restrained: Being immobilized or restrained doesn’t prevent a target from teleporting. If a target teleports away from a physical restraint, a monster’s grasp, or some other immobilizing effect that is located in a specific space, the target is no longer immobilized or restrained. Otherwise, the target teleports but is still immobilized or restrained when it reaches the destination space.</Description>
          </ReferencedObject>
        </ObjectReference>
      </Keywords>
      <Tier>0</Tier>
    </MonsterPower>
    <MonsterTrait xsi:type="MonsterTrait">
      <Range FinalValue="0">
        <Name>Range</Name>
        <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
          <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
          <Value>0</Value>
          <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
        </DefaultBonus>
      </Range>
      <Details>When Koren is affected by a power that would render her immobilized, restrained, or slowed, she can make a saving throw to negate the effect.</Details>
      <Name>Freedom of Movement</Name>
      <Type>Trait</Type>
      <IsBasic>false</IsBasic>
      <Keywords />
      <Tier>0</Tier>
    </MonsterTrait>
    <MonsterPower xsi:type="MonsterPower">
      <Action>Immediate Interrupt, when Koren would be hit by an attack</Action>
      <Usage>Recharge</Usage>
      <UsageDetails>5</UsageDetails>
      <Attacks>
        <MonsterAttack>
          <Hit>
            <Name>Hit</Name>
            <Aftereffects />
            <Sustains />
            <Damage>
              <AverageDamage FinalValue="20">
                <Type>Normal</Type>
                <Modifier>Medium</Modifier>
                <Name>AverageDamage</Name>
                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
                  <Value>0.5</Value>
                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
                </DefaultBonus>
              </AverageDamage>
              <DiceQuantity>3</DiceQuantity>
              <DamageConstant FinalValue="10">
                <Name>DamageConstant</Name>
                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
                  <Value>0.5</Value>
                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
                </DefaultBonus>
              </DamageConstant>
              <DiceSides>6</DiceSides>
              <Expression>3d6 + 10</Expression>
            </Damage>
            <Attacks />
            <FailedSavingThrows />
          </Hit>
          <Miss>
            <Name>Miss</Name>
            <Aftereffects />
            <Sustains />
            <Damage>
              <AverageDamage FinalValue="1">
                <Type>None</Type>
                <Modifier>Medium</Modifier>
                <Name>AverageDamage</Name>
                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
                  <Value>0</Value>
                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
                </DefaultBonus>
              </AverageDamage>
              <DiceQuantity>1</DiceQuantity>
              <DamageConstant FinalValue="0.5">
                <Name>DamageConstant</Name>
                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
                  <Value>0</Value>
                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
                </DefaultBonus>
              </DamageConstant>
              <DiceSides>0</DiceSides>
            </Damage>
            <Attacks />
            <FailedSavingThrows />
          </Miss>
          <Effect>
            <Name>Effect</Name>
            <Aftereffects />
            <Sustains />
            <Damage>
              <AverageDamage FinalValue="1">
                <Type>None</Type>
                <Modifier>Medium</Modifier>
                <Name>AverageDamage</Name>
                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
                  <Value>0</Value>
                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
                </DefaultBonus>
              </AverageDamage>
              <DiceQuantity>1</DiceQuantity>
              <DamageConstant FinalValue="0.5">
                <Name>DamageConstant</Name>
                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
                  <Value>0</Value>
                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
                </DefaultBonus>
              </DamageConstant>
              <DiceSides>0</DiceSides>
            </Damage>
            <Description>Koren teleports 5 squares.</Description>
            <Attacks />
            <FailedSavingThrows />
          </Effect>
          <AttackBonuses />
        </MonsterAttack>
      </Attacks>
      <Name>Prescient Dodge</Name>
      <Type>None</Type>
      <IsBasic>false</IsBasic>
      <Keywords>
        <ObjectReference id="86">
          <ReferencedObject>
            <ID>86</ID>
            <Name>Teleportation</Name>
            <Description>A teleportation power transports creatures or objects instantaneously from one location to another.

You use these rules when you use a teleportation power on a target, which might be yourself, another creature, or an object.

• Instantaneous: Teleportation is instantaneous. The target disappears and immediately appears in the destination space you choose. The movement is unhindered by intervening creatures, objects, or terrain.

• Destination Space: The destination of the teleportation must be an unoccupied space that the target can occupy without squeezing. If arriving in the destination space would cause the target to fall or if that space is hindering terrain, the target can make a saving throw. On a save, the teleportation is negated.

• Line of Sight: You must have line of sight to the destination space.

• No Line of Effect: Neither you nor the target needs line of effect to the destination space.

• No Opportunity Actions: The target doesn’t provoke opportunity actions for leaving its starting position.

• Immobilized or Restrained: Being immobilized or restrained doesn’t prevent a target from teleporting. If a target teleports away from a physical restraint, a monster’s grasp, or some other immobilizing effect that is located in a specific space, the target is no longer immobilized or restrained. Otherwise, the target teleports but is still immobilized or restrained when it reaches the destination space.</Description>
          </ReferencedObject>
        </ObjectReference>
      </Keywords>
      <Tier>0</Tier>
    </MonsterPower>
    <MonsterPower xsi:type="MonsterPower">
      <Action>Standard</Action>
      <Usage>Recharge</Usage>
      <UsageDetails>5</UsageDetails>
      <Attacks>
        <MonsterAttack>
          <Description>Area burst 2 within 10; allies in the area regain 20 hit points.</Description>
          <Hit>
            <Name>Hit</Name>
            <Aftereffects />
            <Sustains />
            <Damage>
              <AverageDamage FinalValue="20">
                <Type>Normal</Type>
                <Modifier>Medium</Modifier>
                <Name>AverageDamage</Name>
                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
                  <Value>0.5</Value>
                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
                </DefaultBonus>
              </AverageDamage>
              <DiceQuantity>3</DiceQuantity>
              <DamageConstant FinalValue="10">
                <Name>DamageConstant</Name>
                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
                  <Value>0.5</Value>
                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
                </DefaultBonus>
              </DamageConstant>
              <DiceSides>6</DiceSides>
              <Expression>3d6 + 10</Expression>
            </Damage>
            <Attacks />
            <FailedSavingThrows />
          </Hit>
          <Miss>
            <Name>Miss</Name>
            <Aftereffects />
            <Sustains />
            <Damage>
              <AverageDamage FinalValue="1">
                <Type>None</Type>
                <Modifier>Medium</Modifier>
                <Name>AverageDamage</Name>
                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
                  <Value>0</Value>
                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
                </DefaultBonus>
              </AverageDamage>
              <DiceQuantity>1</DiceQuantity>
              <DamageConstant FinalValue="0.5">
                <Name>DamageConstant</Name>
                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
                  <Value>0</Value>
                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
                </DefaultBonus>
              </DamageConstant>
              <DiceSides>0</DiceSides>
            </Damage>
            <Attacks />
            <FailedSavingThrows />
          </Miss>
          <Effect>
            <Name>Effect</Name>
            <Aftereffects />
            <Sustains />
            <Damage>
              <AverageDamage FinalValue="1">
                <Type>None</Type>
                <Modifier>Medium</Modifier>
                <Name>AverageDamage</Name>
                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
                  <Value>-9.5</Value>
                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
                </DefaultBonus>
              </AverageDamage>
              <DiceQuantity>0</DiceQuantity>
              <DamageConstant FinalValue="-8.25">
                <Name>DamageConstant</Name>
                <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
                  <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
                  <Value>-17</Value>
                  <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
                </DefaultBonus>
              </DamageConstant>
              <DiceSides>6</DiceSides>
            </Damage>
            <Attacks />
            <FailedSavingThrows />
          </Effect>
          <AttackBonuses />
        </MonsterAttack>
      </Attacks>
      <Name>Healing Burst</Name>
      <Type>Area</Type>
      <IsBasic>false</IsBasic>
      <Keywords>
        <ObjectReference id="185">
          <ReferencedObject>
            <ID>185</ID>
            <Name>Healing</Name>
            <Description>A healing power restores hit points, usually either by restoring hit points immediately or by granting regeneration.</Description>
          </ReferencedObject>
        </ObjectReference>
      </Keywords>
      <Tier>0</Tier>
    </MonsterPower>
  </Powers>
  <Initiative xsi:type="SimpleAdjustableNumber" FinalValue="15">
    <Name>Initiative</Name>
    <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
      <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
      <Value>0</Value>
      <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
    </DefaultBonus>
  </Initiative>
  <HitPoints xsi:type="SimpleAdjustableNumber" FinalValue="289">
    <AdjustmentID>Low</AdjustmentID>
    <Name>HitPoints</Name>
    <DefaultBonus xsi:type="PercentageNumberBonus">
      <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
      <Value>-0.208219178082192</Value>
      <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
    </DefaultBonus>
  </HitPoints>
  <ActionPoints FinalValue="1">
    <Name>ActionPoints</Name>
    <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
      <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
      <Value>0</Value>
      <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
    </DefaultBonus>
  </ActionPoints>
  <LandSpeed>
    <ReferencedObject>
      <Name>Speed</Name>
    </ReferencedObject>
    <Speed FinalValue="6">
      <Name>Speed</Name>
      <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
        <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
        <Value>0</Value>
        <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
      </DefaultBonus>
    </Speed>
  </LandSpeed>
  <Speeds>
    <CreatureSpeed id="SPTeleport">
      <ReferencedObject>
        <ID>SPTeleport</ID>
        <Name>Teleport</Name>
      </ReferencedObject>
      <Speed FinalValue="4">
        <AdjustmentID>Low</AdjustmentID>
        <Name>Speed</Name>
        <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
          <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
          <Value>0</Value>
          <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
        </DefaultBonus>
      </Speed>
      <Details>; Slashing Wake deals 11 Force damage to creatures adjacent to Koren when she teleports.</Details>
    </CreatureSpeed>
  </Speeds>
  <SavingThrows>
    <MonsterSavingThrow FinalValue="2">
      <Details></Details>
      <Name>SavingThrow</Name>
      <ID>SavingThrow</ID>
      <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
        <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
        <Value>0</Value>
        <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
      </DefaultBonus>
    </MonsterSavingThrow>
  </SavingThrows>
  <Weaknesses />
  <Immunities />
  <Resistances>
    <CreatureSusceptibility id="197">
      <ReferencedObject>
        <ID>197</ID>
        <Name>Fire</Name>
        <Description>Explosive bursts, fiery rays, or simple ignition.</Description>
      </ReferencedObject>
      <Amount FinalValue="15">
        <Name>Resistance</Name>
        <DefaultBonus xsi:type="AddNumberBonus">
          <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
          <Value>0</Value>
          <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
        </DefaultBonus>
      </Amount>
      <Details></Details>
    </CreatureSusceptibility>
  </Resistances>
  <Level>23</Level>
  <Experience FinalValue="10200">
    <Name>Experience</Name>
    <DefaultBonus xsi:type="PercentageNumberBonus">
      <Name>Ad hoc</Name>
      <Value>0</Value>
      <ID>Ad hoc</ID>
    </DefaultBonus>
  </Experience>
  <Role xsi:type="ObjectReference" id="36">
    <ReferencedObject>
      <Name>Controller</Name>
    </ReferencedObject>
  </Role>
  <ID>d8ac5b77-a25f-4c24-bf89-81ede1a05c66</ID>
  <Name>Koren the Wayfarer</Name>
</Monster>
[/sblock]

Hmm..the DDI  ".monster" files is an invalid file for uploading... @Morrus; ?
 Upload as text or can this format be added?


----------



## Amphimir Míriel (Jul 28, 2010)

Primitive Screwhead said:


> THat is a good idea, but can we post either the xml text in a sblock or attach the xml file?




Good Idea! I already updated my previous post with the XML

Ok guys, since we cant upload the .monster files as is, here's how to do it.

Add a ".txt" to the end of the monster file, open it with a text editor (wordpad, etc), and just copy everything and paste into your comment using SBLOCK and CODE tags.

If anyone wants to import the monster, just copy into a new text file, change the extension to .monster and import into monster builder


----------



## Morrus (Jul 28, 2010)

You can now attach .monster files.


----------

